# Thorn and Roses about your wife or husband regarding your sex life.



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

What do you wish you could tell your mate about your sex life that you can not seem to tell them. Just to make it fair something they do you wish they would stop. ( A thorn). Then a rose something you absolutely love and wish they would do more! 

I will go first...

My Thorn is that I wish my wife would follow through with her desires. If I ask her about any fantasy she has, she will say she doesn't have any. I find that hard to believe that she has none. Other times she will tell me that when I get home from work she wants to have some kind if wild sex before bed but she falls asleep on the couch waiting for the kids to go to bed and then is too tired to follow though and all day I have been running the thoughts though my head about what is going to happen.

The rose usually the day before Aunt Flow arrives and she is at her horniest. She will not just initiate but will almost attack me. Once she decided to give me a massage on our massage table and soon found myself tied to the table and was teased to the point of begging for a release where she then sucked a month of desires through the head of my little man till I was left totally spent and unable to be a complete sentence together.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Happyquest said:


> What do you wish you could tell your mate about your sex life that you can not seem to tell them. Just to make it fair something they do you wish they would stop. ( A thorn). Then a rose something you absolutely love and wish they would do more!
> 
> I will go first...
> 
> ...



I too have asked my wifee, what are your fantasies and I get the, "I don't know" as well. Wish she brought them out and we did them.

Open to trying new adventurous things and not ewww, creepy, exit only, really?!

Usually too tired from work, but has time to talk on the phone, surf the net and watch tv......

That she'd get a sex drive and take the initiative when she's in the mood and not expecting me to read her mind.

Time of the month, my wifee doesn't want to be touched!!!


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

I will make it short. The thorn is her lack of a sex drive until just this week (weird!). The rose is that she is attractive and when our sex life was healthy, she fulfilled me. She was loud, expressive, involved, and let me be unselfish in the bedroom.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a new rose. she texted me today a very hot desire that she wants to do in our hot tub tonight while my daughter is gone. You can not have a thorn about that. Oh and our hot tub is not 100% private but thats half the excitement


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

She does not have any desire or fantasies.

She is too tired from work. Her stomach hurts. We just did this a while ago. When? 

Tried texting her, I was inappropriate. What? 

Bought her new nighties. Too revealing. 

It goes on and on. She has a headache.


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

Thorn - Getting her to initiate or get in the mood without any excuses. 

Rose - When she gets in the moment, she is all about it and loves it and will go on for long periods of time having me please her, she pleases me.....intimate love making and wild sex sometimes.

Unfortunately the thorn shows up more than the rose.


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

I have been married over twenty years and we talk in depth and in great detail about our fantasies. We have even played a lot of them out in real life. This did not happen on day 1 of marriage, though. It has taken time.

Guys need to understand that women are programmed to be good girls. While guys are encouraged and rewarded from a young age for their sexual conquests, a big double standard exists. Many girls are raised to think sex is bad or dirty and that urges that may not seem "normal" should be quashed like a bug under a shoe.

Make your lady feel comfortable about herself. Make her feel beautiful. Don't make fun of any awkward advances she may make towards you. Encourage her to tell you her fantasies or to initiate more...but don't push! Reward her when she does come out of her shell so she knows that it's ok to enjoy her sexuality.

Sex is supposed to be fun. Many women never learned that. What may seem like common sense/nature to guys may not be obvious to your wife or girlfriend. While I was not a virgin when I got married, I was not terribly experienced either. I simply did not know what to do beyond the basic physics.

P.S. - Try doing one of her household chores without being asked. Women think that's hot and you'll probably get some!!!


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

Thorn: I wish she had a higher sex drive and was more aggressive in bed. I'm a guy, but I like to be dominated by a woman in the bed.

Rose: I don't get a lot of sex (because of fibroids and it's painful for her), but I get my fair share of BJ's, and the wife likes doing it without reciprocation. Our go-to move the 69, but she would rather give me solo oral, and it seems like she gets off on doing it. Sometimes, she wraps herself around my thigh while giving me oral, while kneading and caressing my balls. Other times, she'll have me sit on the edge of the bed, get on her knees and give me oral. The visual is HOT. I'm getting a stiffy now just thinking about it.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

coupdegrace said:


> Thorn: I wish she had a higher sex drive and was more aggressive in bed. I'm a guy, but I like to be dominated by a woman in the bed.
> 
> Rose: I don't get a lot of sex (because of fibroids and it's painful for her), but I get my fair share of BJ's, and the wife likes doing it without reciprocation. Our go-to move the 69, but she would rather give me solo oral, and it seems like she gets off on doing it. Sometimes, she wraps herself around my thigh while giving me oral, while kneading and caressing my balls. Other times, she'll have me sit on the edge of the bed, get on her knees and give me oral. The visual is HOT. I'm getting a stiffy now just thinking about it.


Me too. Sounds like she envelopes you.


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

coupdegrace said:


> I don't get a lot of sex (because of fibroids and it's painful for her)


I had a hysterectomy which took care of the fibroids and pain. After a few months of recovery, the sex life really took off. Seriously, I feel like I'm 20 years old again. Depending on your wife's age, it may be something to consider down the road.


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

yeah_right said:


> I had a hysterectomy which took care of the fibroids and pain. After a few months of recovery, the sex life really took off. Seriously, I feel like I'm 20 years old again. Depending on your wife's age, it may be something to consider down the road.


She had a procedure to take care of the fibroids because we were looking to have children, and they were blocking her fallopian tubes, but she's still having complications with irregular periods with incessant pain. Because of that, I almost never bring up having PiV intercourse, and have learned to enjoy and be content with what she offers, which are frequent BJ's and HJ's. BJ to finish would be nice, but I figure it could be worse.


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

Once you're done having kids, I highly recommend the hysterectomy. Periods are gone forever and the pain during sex (which really is bad, I promise) goes away too. I also seem to have tons more energy in general since the procedure.

Does she still have the pain if she's on top? I found it was not as bad for me. If she doesn't like BJ to finish or thinks it's messy/gross, how about if she lets you finish on her (insert anatomy choice here) while in the shower.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Thorn: overweight and not as wild and spontaneous in bed

Rose: he is GOOD at what he does


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

yeah_right said:


> I had a hysterectomy which took care of the fibroids and pain. After a few months of recovery, the sex life really took off. Seriously, I feel like I'm 20 years old again. Depending on your wife's age, it may be something to consider down the road.


This was true for my wife. Once she recovered, it was on again, but then I find her sliding back into her same routine sometimes though too. I just need to find a place that I am happy with how often we are able to have it now. Before the surgery it was about once every month or two. Now about twice a week. But I need to find a place where I say that I am getting it enough.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

This week my Thorn is that we have not had the time alone to explore our wilder side of kinks.

My rose is that we had some alone time in the hot tub and it was fun being outside and nikid under an almost full moon


----------

